# عاوز اتعلم هذا ممكن ولا لالالالا



## Samir poet (9 أبريل 2011)

*سلام المسيح معكم
انا معاية منتدى
ولكن لا اعرف الكثير فية 
ياريت ازاى اعمل توسيط بين اقسام
واقسام اخرى
ازاى اعمل اعلان عام بين وجهة المنتدى
والاقسام
ازاى اركب استايل للمنتدى
ازاى اعمل الالقاب اللى شوفتها هنا فى المنتدى
انا لحظت الاعضاء تحت الاسم بتاعها الالقاب
كذا ى لقب
*


----------



## Samir poet (9 أبريل 2011)

*فين الرد اخواتى*


----------



## Samir poet (9 أبريل 2011)

يعنى محدش رد عليا اسف لو ازعجتكم


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 أبريل 2011)

بص يا غالى طلبك هنا صعب 
لان دا محتاج شروحات وكدة
انا هديك موقع دعم فنى للمنتديات هتلاقى كل حاجة تحتاجها هنا 
http://www.traidnt.net/vb/​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 أبريل 2011)

وحضرتك عملت الموضوع من ربع ساعة او تلت ساعة ومستعجل على الرد 
ياراجل دا فى ناس مواضيع بتقعد ايام على ما يترد عليها​


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2011)

*يا عم سمير .... عندك 23 أزاي أزاي أزاي أعمل ..... ده كلام يا راجل *
*طب فتحت المنتدي ليه بقي *

*أنا بهزر*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 أبريل 2011)

عاوز شرح للطلبات اللى قولتها


----------



## Samir poet (11 أبريل 2011)

ياريت لو حد يعرف يجبلى شرح اكون بجد متشكر لة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2011)

*أعتقد الموضوع ده شامل جداااااا وهيفيدك من الموقع اللى جابهولك اخونا فادى *

*http://www.traidnt.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4765*
*دور جواه هتلاقى كل حاجة*​


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2011)

يُنقل الى عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع


----------



## احلى ديانة (12 أبريل 2011)

طيب انت قولى عايز لاية بالظبط وانا هجبلك روابط شرح ليها
مع انى لو انت شاركت فى المنتدى الى كتبتهولك وقلبت ودورت هتبقى شاطر جدا فى شغل المنتديات منة​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (13 أبريل 2011)

شرح تركيب ستايل لمنتداك بالفيديو

ومن هنا للنسخة التالتة 


[YOUTUBE]16QEuenWLqc[/YOUTUBE]





الشرح هنا للنسخة الرابعة 

[YOUTUBE]cla61Et625k&featur[/YOUTUBE]
*

ولو عاوز دعم فني انا موجود *


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (13 أبريل 2011)

*
**شرح كيفية عمل الاقسام الرئيسية والفرعية للمنتديات   *

*

[YOUTUBE]yNCouz3a-I4[/YOUTUBE]



ولو عاوز دعم فني انا موجود
*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (13 أبريل 2011)

كيفية عمل اعلان عام في المنتدي 

لوحة تحكم المنتدى <<< التحكم بالاستايلات <<< حدد الاستايل ومن القائمة اختر تعديل القوالب << ابحث عن القالب header واضغط عليه دبل كلك << ثم انسخ الكود الموجود وضعه في الفرونت بيج


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (13 أبريل 2011)

او لو حابب تعمل اعلان عام للقوانين 
هتبقي تدخل من المراقبين في اخر صفحة منتداك 

هتكتب اسم الادمن والباسورد هتختار من اول القائمة

الإعلانات
كتابة إعلان جديد

واكتب اللي تحبه


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (13 أبريل 2011)

*شرح كيفية عمل الالقاب وتركيبها في المنتدي 


*[YOUTUBE]7jo5si4wHfA[/YOUTUBE]
*




يارب اكون ساعدتك وتكون قدرت توصل للي عاوزة 
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## Samir poet (24 أبريل 2011)

كلمنى من المنتدى بتاعى لونة فى اشياء صعبة  مش عارف اعملها


----------

